

At Burning Man the Tech Elite One Up Each Other - S4M
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/21/fashion/at-burning-man-the-tech-elite-one-up-one-another.html?_r=1

======
api
Elon should announce their intent to hold Burning Man on Mars.

